# Might Get This Wizard Lawn Tractor



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

The same guy that I got my Dynamark from has a cool 1986 Wizard by MTD that actually runs and mows that he will sell or trade. I am not a MTD fan but this mower looks cool and it runs. He wants to trade for a log splitter running or not. I know a guy down the road with a 2006 Craftsman 22 ton log splitter non running for sale for $100 so I'm gonna go by there and see if I can talk him down to $75 and trade the log splitter for the Wizard. I would keep the log splittler but I dont really need it because I already have a log splitter. Hopefully I can work out this trade within the next few weeks. I really like the way this thing looks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks like a good project ! Keep us posted,and more pics !


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Stopped by and talked to the owner of the log splitter. He said he would take $25 bucks for it so Im going to get it tomarrow if it doesent rain. The seller of the Wizard said that he willl throw in a 2 bin MTD bagger. Hopefully I can work a deal and get this mower this weekend


----------

